# Making and inverting a selection



## Barrie (Mar 2, 2018)

Operating System:iMac 10.13.3
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Lightroom Classic version: 7.2

Hi,
I've just used the adjustment brush to select the sky and having made the adjustments I would like to invert the selection, can I do this in LR?
Thanks, Barrie.


----------



## Barrie (Mar 2, 2018)

Just spotted reidthaler post so forget this, hopefully Adobe will include invert selection in the future.


----------

